# Conservatory students



## Emilia (Apr 4, 2008)

Are there any more conservatory students here? If so, what schools are represented? How do you like being in an all-music school versus something like a university where you balance music and "real life" with more liberal arts and such?


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a difference? I'm in a University, but 100% of what we go is classical music. Given it was once called The Con until it became part of the uni.

http://www.waapa.ecu.edu.au/ if you are at all interested.


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

I'm at a music conservatoire is that what you mean? Maybe we go by a different name here  I'm at Royal Welsh college of music... and drama  www.rwcmd.ac.uk

I love it! And UK conservatoires offer a very different experience to universities. The course is much more focused... so 50% of you grade comes from you instrument (only one) which in my case is composition and 50% is from academic work... counterpoint, orchestration, harmony, history etc.. We are required to do more practice than those at unis as our course is aimed at the practical side.. so 4 hours a day is recommended, plus I try and fit in some piano practice along the way! Even though the grade is split 50/50 much more emphasis is placed upon your instrument. This is not ideal for all obviously as some people don't wish to purely concentrate on one instrument.

I think the main difference, obviously apart from the fact you study one specific thing as opposed to a more general area is that I have twice as much three times as much one-to-one time as my friends studying music at university's. Which in my opinion is a great thing. Plus we have more practice rooms, etc. I love it  And I find I tend to meet people I have a lot in common with.

So perhaps now someone from a uni would like to give you the balance.  I'm a little biased!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

European schooling, if it has not changed, has it that the undergraduate (Bachelor's candidate) studies solely things directly related to the major subject. This includes, of course, conservatories, art schools, etc.

American universities and colleges have a general education requirement within undergraduate; those general studies comprise up to 60% or more of the total units for the bachelor degree. Under that system, in whatever major, a bachelor degree leaves the student with less than two full years of theoretical study in their major: that is not much and it explains why, in the states, a contemporary bachelor degree is about as worthwhile as tissue paper in any job market. You can barely know anything with such little training.

American conservatories and art schools -- of yesteryear -- used to run on the 'Euro' system, all direct study of the subject. 

Now, almost all also require that set of general studies.

A Conservatory, or Music department which does not require the general academics requirement, IMHO, is the only place to go if you are earnest about both a higher diploma and any real chance at being adequately prepared for a chance of a performing career. Applied practice, lessons, and fuller concentration in all the areas of music studied leave the student that much more armed and prepared.

Imagine, if the American system general ed requirements were reduced to just 50% of the undergraduate degree, that still means 1/3 of the time and money spent obtaining a master's degree was for nothing directly related to the major subject :-/

One Does Not, in my opinion, need a smattering of college courses across the disciplines to be 'well rounded.'

If you are in a school where all is concentration upon the subject, consider yourself more than fortunate (if not, too, a little, uh, 'square.'


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I represent the Academy of Music Northwest.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Here they are two different things. I'm not going to one yet (I've still got 3 and a half years of school left) but I will be going to a conservatorium. I think if you go to an all music teaching place you would get a better education, from what I've heard (and seen) people who go to the conservatorium have more chance of doing whatever they want (like join some really good orchestra or even become a soloist). People who go to university seem to mainly become examiners or teachers or something like that, I mean, obviously not all of them... (No offense to all those people out there, it's just what I've noticed and been told! ).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When I decided to admit myself to my current university last year, our School of Music boast of having a "small-school Conservatory feel" despite the fact there are almost 40,000 people here. But, I was suspicious, and decided to just observe it all with a cool opinion. 
Within weeks, it went way beyond my expectations. My School of Music isn't a conservatory, but it's just as awesome. Despite being a big school, the Music School is limited in enrollment, so I joined an intimate web of musicians from all ages, even doctorate students! Being in ensembles, even multiple large ensembles, is something I really value in a school, and many conservatories don't have that offered to young undergrads. And yet, I joined 3 large ensembles simultaneously at one point.  Also, I _studied _chamber music with a woodwind quintet (coach, recital, and credit), and it was a real treat to do this, since this also isn't a given at many conservatories. Not to mention we in my quintet became very intimate friends besides collaborators. I hope in the future we can stay together for further semesters.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I basically agree with PetrB. Music is such an hard art, so demanding, that I can't see how you can properly study it (and not only your instrument) having it mixed with other disciplines. Or it must even harder than it should hehe.


----------

